# GTROC Ace Cafe Meet Feat. Jay's shots..



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks and nice to have met all owners...awesome machines, that's all I got to say!
On with the pics..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

EPIC my brother..


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

lovely pictures as allways good to see you and your brother


----------



## peter33gtr (Oct 9, 2007)

*ace cafe*

:bawling: why is this so far away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! summers here,fab pics


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Wonderfull photo's, well done!

Is it possible to get this one in high res?

I love your car Kadir!  Can't possibly think of any set of wheels that would look better under that car, what a stunner!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Superb photos dude, I'll get mine up later.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

your photos are always good!

il need some taken actually next month


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hugo said:


> Is it possible to get this one in high res?


Yes please!

That must be the most beautiful Skyline I've ever seen.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Hugo and Lars - thank you! Appreciate the kind words.. Credit must of course go to my brother for some lovely pictures.. 

And Afer; was good to catch up as ever.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

After looking at Aferx's R33 kissing the ground makes me really want to get rid of the stock suspension.

Brilliant pics!!


----------



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks for all the nice comments regarding the photos..
will sort out the high resolution Hugo & lars...


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Great pics and some awesome looking cars there!!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely looking motors there chaps especially Aferx's motor really sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Hugo and Lars - thank you! Appreciate the kind words..


One day, I'll replace my GTR33 for a R34 GTR like yours. 

On my background already 










Cheers.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

If you've got one of mine (dark metallic blue R32) it would be much appreciated...new screen saver for work


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Lars-GT-R33 said:


> Yes please!
> 
> That must be the most beautiful Skyline I've ever seen.


The Nismo kit, the color, the polish, the wheels and then a photo with a lens like this really finishes it off! I'm in love!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey turboslippers was good to see you at the meet


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Jason sorry about the shoot this weekend  Really wanted to get it done but detailing fell through so didnt feel it worth it!

Will get that rearranged and then can book me in again  cant wait!

Your pictures are pure porn! Pity i couldnt have gone to this meet, would have been nice to meet you and your bro in person!

Awesome pics as usual and ill catch up with you soon!

Chris


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Sensational pictures there. Looked like a great day for it too.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The pix are stunning. I missed the meet, got caught up in the traffic going to Gatwick, (had to pick up someone from the airport, got a call the night before, short notice or what) got back about 2.00pm, didnt think it was worth coming at that time, by the time I would have got there it would have been around 2.30-2.45pm


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I wish I could attend these meets! It's a bit of a drive though, and then there's that annoying ocean in between...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

kadir that nismo kit looking sweet my friend! 

bet your glad you got that on the 34 now!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

matty32 said:


> kadir that nismo kit looking sweet my friend!
> 
> bet your glad you got that on the 34 now!


Yes indeedy buddy!

Many thanks of course to Matty and the rest of the Newera team for all the Nismo parts that adorn my R34 GTR! :thumbsup:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Fantastic pictures!
I love the once where your car (Kadir) is parked next to the yellow R34. If there are any more of those and if I could get them in high-res, please let me know. Would be much appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

what is the color code of the r34 vspec next to the yellow r34?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

The best color for a R34 GTR ever 
WV2 - Sparkling Silver.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

'[email protected]#$king-tastic' pictures mate! You just satisfied my GT-R fix. =)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i still don't like Kadir's car .....

and just as i made my mind up of what's next you go and put more pictures of your car,i hate you,with a passion,lol

btw baiya,how's the K20 transplant coming along?


----------



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

G40tee said:


> Jason sorry about the shoot this weekend  Really wanted to get it done but detailing fell through so didnt feel it worth it!
> 
> Will get that rearranged and then can book me in again  cant wait!
> 
> ...


No probs, Chris..

Let me know whenever...I'll be around!:thumbsup:

Thanks all for the compliments on the pics..
I like taking all skyline pics...:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

jsjc said:


> No probs, Chris..
> 
> Let me know whenever...I'll be around!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I'd like some of my car.

Had a brief exchange with Kadir on the subject.

Was thinking, some moody shots at the Wharf or something?


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

BenGTR said:


> The best color for a R34 GTR ever
> WV2 - Sparkling Silver.


is this the same color for the r33 in the second pic?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Nope my R33 is KP4 - Sonic Silver


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

ok, thanks.


----------

